# Dabbling in metal art



## Ken from ontario (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been amusing myself with metal art lately and although my project are crude but each one of them took a lot of metal fabricating, bending, welding /tacking  etc. but I had tons of fun doing them, each one is a nightlight ,the boat and the lighthouse have two bulbs in them so they can light up the smaller windows, they are y are different from other projects we usually see here so I hope you like them or at least find them interesting even a little:


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 9, 2018)

Those are cool .......................


----------



## psychodelicdan (Dec 9, 2018)

Ken those are wonderful we all love to see that. It's the same skills that we need to practice on to build our trucks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Dec 9, 2018)

Love it! Really cool ideas, and functional, too.

Thanks for sharing, Ken!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank you gentlemen, it is encouraging to see you like them.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't see crude, I see a lot of different techniques and a LOT of work. Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 18, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> I don't see crude, I see a lot of different techniques and a LOT of work. Very cool, thanks for posting.


Thank you  for your comment.


----------

